

Stevey's Google Platforms Rant - csmt
https://plus.google.com/112678702228711889851/posts/eVeouesvaVX

======
pajju
"But I'll argue that Accessibility is actually more important than Security
because dialing Accessibility to zero means you have no product at all,
whereas dialing Security to zero can still get you a reasonably successful
product such as the Playstation Network."

This guy needs a promotion and a raise.

Brilliant!

------
diegodjm
amazing post about the vision of Jeff Bezos and the intarnal problems at
google. there is some good info in the comments as well.

